# Opening Day Chronicle..



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Well boys today is the day lets see if we can get it done..I'm runnin late... Story once Im in the tree....stay tuned...


Sent from the treestand....


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

I'm up!!!!


Sent from the treestand....


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Let's get it done. I want a good story in a little bit while I eat some breakfast 

somewhere in a tree


----------



## Buckchaser (Jan 28, 2014)

I'm joining y'all in bw this morning waiting on ol slickhead


----------



## DeerHunter (Dec 16, 2012)

Just had a nice dark face doe come into 40 yards. Great start to the season! Good luck everybody. get er dun!


----------



## skullmount1988 (Dec 13, 2010)

The ol lady just had three walk by at 80


----------



## themeathunter1 (Jun 25, 2015)

espo16 said:


> I'm up!!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from the treestand....



Me too. Good luck bro. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

These two woodpeckers are studs...


Sent from the treestand....


----------



## chaddd (Jul 27, 2010)

Almost hit one on muson hwy...just had one blow. And dogs running round in front of me


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Sent from the treestand....


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Sent from the treestand....


----------



## DeerHunter (Dec 16, 2012)

Just shot over top of a nice 4 point. Hope he comes back and let's me try again


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

DeerHunter said:


> Just had a nice dark face doe come into 40 yards. Great start to the season! Good luck everybody. get er dun!


It walked by????? Come on.....1st day! Gotta drop meat!!! Living through you guys this weekend!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

DeerHunter said:


> Just shot over top of a nice 4 point. Hope he comes back and let's me try again


Ahhhhh he man hate to hear that!!! Somebody show something down!!!!


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

I got an empty quiver....


Sent from the treestand....


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

espo16 said:


> Sent from the treestand....



What's the deal? You already shoot out your quiver??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DeerHunter (Dec 16, 2012)

Jason said:


> It walked by????? Come on.....1st day! Gotta drop meat!!! Living through you guys this weekend!


I had to buy a new sight this week due to my old one breaking and only got to sight it in to 30 yards at the house. Didint want to chance wounding him. But he'll be back! I'm ready for my first bow kill, third years a charm right guys? :thumbup:


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Got one arrow left small buck headed my way


Sent from the treestand....


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

Keep us posted! I couldn't make it this morning so I'm living opening day through y'all. I'll be there tomorrow though!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

He got to about 78 yds...turned around...don't know how far his sister made it...


Sent from the treestand....


----------



## FishinSpot (Oct 16, 2007)

All I've seen is an 8 point squirrel


----------



## skullmount1988 (Dec 13, 2010)

Had 2 come in both bucks. They were beating up every tree they walked by. Come in at 50 and I miss.


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Don't feel bad... I missed her the first time too...


Sent from the treestand....


----------



## Buckchaser (Jan 28, 2014)

I've saw two at 60 Yds. Skull was they good ones?


----------



## skullmount1988 (Dec 13, 2010)

Buckchaser said:


> I've saw two at 60 Yds. Skull was they good ones?


Couldn't ever really see the horns but one of em had to be good cause u could hear his horns scraping and hooking the tree.


----------



## orrmi (Jan 8, 2010)

Closed my eyes. Woke up to a small buck moving past at 30 yards. Has to have three points I one side right? Ugh.


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

Just wacked at a doe. We shall see. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skullmount1988 (Dec 13, 2010)

orrmi said:


> Closed my eyes. Woke up to a small buck moving past at 30 yards. Has to have three points I one side right? Ugh.


Or a 10 inch main beam


----------



## Brandon_SPC (Nov 2, 2013)

This is killing me, looks like I will be on here more than working. Keep us posted. So it already seems like at least one is down. :thumbup:


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Good thing I am not put there
I assumed under the 3 loint or 10 in beam they were considered un antleted, lol


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Stupid Fl rules. Get em boys. Mine opens tomorrow


----------



## skullmount1988 (Dec 13, 2010)

You can't shoot anything between 5 and 10 inches. Unless your like me and have a hammer in your pocket.


----------



## orrmi (Jan 8, 2010)

I used to think the same. Now realize it has to be less than 5 inches to be antlerless. If I have a choice of small buck v. doe, I'll shoot the doe and get the buck next year. Just me.


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

Just had a doe and fawn stroll by 10 yards. They moving boys!


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

https://vimeo.com/143466973


Sent from the treestand....


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

I'm enjoying this!


----------



## FishinSpot (Oct 16, 2007)

My sons peep sight just broke. Heading to bullets and bones to get a new one. Then back in the tree. Opening day woes!!! At least he saw several and got a shot off on a buck but missed. Hopefully we will have deer down later today.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Waiting..........impatiently!


----------



## orrmi (Jan 8, 2010)

Two tiny spotted fawns fed to 20 yards and then bedded down. Sleeping with their heads up. No mama?


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Jason said:


> Waiting..........impatiently!



Just made me some cinnamon toast and got another cup o coffee. Need to see some bloody fur!


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

I'm climbing down in 9 minutes


Sent from the treestand....


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

orrmi said:


> No mama?



Are you close to Espo?


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

espo16 said:


> I'm climbing down in 9 minutes
> 
> 
> Sent from the treestand....



Ok. Been 10. Go find her!!!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

706Z said:


> Just wacked at a doe. We shall see.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



What bout it???


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Yup bout to make some eggs and sausage and grits. Need to see some blood 

somewhere in a tree


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

My wife's about to make me get outta this chair and get to work.


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

https://vimeo.com/143470709


Sent from the treestand....


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

https://vimeo.com/143470794


Sent from the treestand....


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Backstraps!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Congrats


----------



## Achim2 (Apr 25, 2011)

Awesome Val! First touchdown of the year. Good shot by the way!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brandon_SPC (Nov 2, 2013)

Congrats. Definitely well deserved.:thumbsup:


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Good job son. 

somewhere in a tree


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

somewhere in a tree


----------



## Broadheadstiffshaft (Jan 24, 2015)

Awesome congrats!!


----------



## Broadheadstiffshaft (Jan 24, 2015)

My son and his girlfriend were around karick, said they saw 9, reckon no shot.. I bet they hit up mickeys pretty quick


----------



## damnifino3 (Sep 23, 2012)

Congratulations

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

This ones dedicated to Ol' JTPowell...










Sent from the treestand....


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

orrmi said:


> Two tiny spotted fawns fed to 20 yards and then bedded down. Sleeping with their heads up. No mama?


That was my morning.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Good job espo, but, ain't nobody surprised!


----------



## FishinSpot (Oct 16, 2007)

Nice one Espo. 

Son is up and running again. New peep sight. Resighting in and gonna head back out in a little while.


----------



## Rickpcfl (Nov 12, 2013)

espo16 said:


> This ones dedicated to Ol' JTPowell...
> 
> Sent from the treestand....


That is one fine looking knife. It takes a craftsman to make something like that. Glad you got to bloody it for him.


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Thanks boys... Headed to the house to put her on ice...Lil Mama wants to head up to the Plantation...


Sent from the treestand....


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Rickpcfl said:


> That is one fine looking knife. It takes a craftsman to make something like that. Glad you got to bloody it for him.



Went through her like butter...



Sent from the treestand....


----------



## flounder1156 (Jul 9, 2009)

Way to get it done Val. I like the tracking /recovery videos. Touchdown Val -1 Deer -0


----------



## Hound_dog (Dec 18, 2010)

Good shot! Gonna slip out tommorow with the middle finger to my doctor, i gotta put some meat in the freezer before im laid up for a while.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

706Z said:


> Just wacked at a doe. We shall see.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



706???? Report in son!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Good job brother. ....competition hope it's colder than it is here


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

Try'n Hard said:


> 706???? Report in son!



I recovered a 86# doe. Already had it cleaned when Val showed up. I can text a pic to somebody to post. LMN


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buckchaser (Jan 28, 2014)

Back in the tree hot and mad. Hunt has already been messed up by an a**hole property owner sitting in the woods with a bullhorn saying I can't hunt this public land. Adjusted a little bit so we will see what happens


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Buckchaser said:


> Back in the tree hot and mad. Hunt has already been messed up by an a**hole property owner sitting in the woods with a bullhorn saying I can't hunt this public land. Adjusted a little bit so we will see what happens



Whaaaaaaaaat???
We need some more of this story!


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Holy hell its hot...


Sent from the treestand....


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Buckchaser said:


> Back in the tree hot and mad. Hunt has already been messed up by an a**hole property owner sitting in the woods with a bullhorn saying I can't hunt this public land. Adjusted a little bit so we will see what happens


 that is a crime. Be sure to report him or her to the FWC.


----------



## Brandon_SPC (Nov 2, 2013)

Buckchaser said:


> Back in the tree hot and mad. Hunt has already been messed up by an a**hole property owner sitting in the woods with a bullhorn saying I can't hunt this public land. Adjusted a little bit so we will see what happens


Start packing a sling shot and some hard candy :yes:


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

It's a bit toasty! Saw 1 doe out of range this morning. Buddy got busted drawing back on one... been in the tree since 2, hopefully something will happen. 

Good job Val and Mike! Way to get it done!


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Fixin' to get Bloody!!!










Sent from the treestand....


----------



## Hound_dog (Dec 18, 2010)

Buckchaser said:


> Back in the tree hot and mad. Hunt has already been messed up by an a**hole property owner sitting in the woods with a bullhorn saying I can't hunt this public land. Adjusted a little bit so we will see what happens


Is that the same guy that give you problems a few years ago?


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Cotton tail at 10 steps... this 2.3 rage might cut em in half.


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Chootem!!!


Sent from the treestand....


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Somebody bring me a church fan... 


Sent from the treestand....


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Somewhat related note... I tried to fire off my thermacell last night, just to check it... of course it wouldn't ignite. Ran up to wally world at about 11, and they were out. 

Got some of that Sawyers no-scent Permithrin spray... that stuff is the bomb dot com.


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

I was pulling ticks off me last night after scouting for today. Blood suckin b$&@tards


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

SSE wind my ass...


Sent from the treestand....


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

espo16 said:


> SSE wind my ass...
> 
> 
> Sent from the treestand....


Is it just me or does it seem to have a lot of West in it?


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Just got busted trying to take a picture


Sent from the treestand....


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

Ha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

Happened to me before too!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Lil mama told me to use common sense next time... 


Sent from the treestand....


----------



## FishinSpot (Oct 16, 2007)

Too quiet. Things should start picking up hopefully. I'm in some thick stuff along the edge of some hard woods with a lot of acorns and a major intersection of trails. Hoping for one to get stuck at the intersection!!!


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Anyone seeing anything?


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

C'mon deer! Here deer! 

I wish last weekend was the opener with no moon. Haven't seen a deer since 9am.


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

Doe and baby just came by. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

John B. said:


> Anyone seeing anything?



Just saw Bama spank Tennessee


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Try'n Hard said:


> Just saw Bama spank Tennessee


Been watching the play by play on my phone... I wouldn't call it a spanking, but I'll take it. RTR.


----------



## skullmount1988 (Dec 13, 2010)

I just spanked a nanny ass at 30 yards


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

You're on the clock.


----------



## FishinSpot (Oct 16, 2007)

Awesome. Good job.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Just smoked a spike at 10 steps.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

John B. said:


> Just smoked a spike at 10 steps.



Your on the clock


----------



## damnifino3 (Sep 23, 2012)

Good job fellas! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

I may get the first flag of the season... broadhead has hair on it, but didn't get a passthough. No blood that I've found in 20 yards... put it right on the shoulder and he mule kicked like hell... putting my stand up and going to look.


----------



## skullmount1988 (Dec 13, 2010)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

That don't look too good. Any blood on the shaft?


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

somewhere in a tree


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

lettheairout said:


> somewhere in a tree



Woohoo - BONE!!
That don't look like no nanny!


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Tried to rotate. 

somewhere in a tree


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)




----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Hell yea. Good job Brother


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Sent from the treestand....


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Don't look like a spike to me!


Sent from the treestand....


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

I'm so confused? Is that supposed to be jons spike or skull mounts doe?? Either way congrats to someone


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Linkovich said:


> I'm so confused? Is that supposed to be jons spike or skull mounts doe?? Either way congrats to someone
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's not my spike. I didn't find mine.


----------



## skullmount1988 (Dec 13, 2010)

That's my doe


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Good job man!


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

John B. said:


> It's not my spike. I didn't find mine.



I didn't think that was you in the pic. That sucks about your spike man. Ever find any blood?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

skullmount1988 said:


> That's my doe



Bet that was a nice surprise! Good job


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Must didn't have his contacts in....


Sent from the treestand....


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Linkovich said:


> I didn't think that was you in the pic. That sucks about your spike man. Ever find any blood?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


3 or 4 pin drops. Not sure what happened. Only had about 2 inches of penetration. Story of my life.


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

John B. said:


> 3 or 4 pin drops. Not sure what happened. Only had about 2 inches of penetration. Story of my life.



I blame those rage's!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Linkovich said:


> I blame those rage's!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sounds good to me.


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

Hutton was a bust today. I was sick as a dog this morning but still got up and went so my dad could hunt since I drew the tag. He went in and I laid out on my back seat. He saw 1 doe at 9am out of range. I was in and out the truck most of the morning (if you follow me). Heard a crunch at 9am and looked out the window to see a doe and fawn 10 yards from the truck. Tonight was uneventful. Sat in a spot where I have bucks and does like crazy on cam during the day too. At it again tomorrow. 

Congrats to all who scored today!


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

Buckchaser said:


> Back in the tree hot and mad. Hunt has already been messed up by an a**hole property owner sitting in the woods with a bullhorn saying I can't hunt this public land. Adjusted a little bit so we will see what happens


Must be hunting off of Labrador Ln off of Three Notch.

Sounds like something B Rogers would do. Am I correct?


----------



## damnifino3 (Sep 23, 2012)

John B. said:


> It's not my spike. I didn't find mine.


That sucks. Shoulder blade?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

damnifino3 said:


> That sucks. Shoulder blade?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


Yeah. The arrow made a funny bounce when it hit. My own fault though, I was aiming right for it. Wanted to put the rage to the test... didn't work out. Deer will live I'm sure.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

fla_scout said:


> Must be hunting off of Labrador Ln off of Three Notch.
> 
> Sounds like something B Rogers would do. Am I correct?



I figured the same - me and that guy have quite a history


----------



## Buckchaser (Jan 28, 2014)

Try'n Hard said:


> I figured the same - me and that guy have quite a history


Well that makes 3 of us. I can't stand that hunter harassing sad excuse for a man


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Make sure you guys report hunter harassment 

somewhere in a tree


----------



## Buckchaser (Jan 28, 2014)

lettheairout said:


> Make sure you guys report hunter harassment
> 
> somewhere in a tree


I have it is a waste of time... They have friends in high places


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Sounds like I need to go hunt on the edge of this dude's property! I'm your huckleberry!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Buckchaser said:


> Well that makes 3 of us. I can't stand that hunter harassing sad excuse for s man



Best thing to do is move along, he loves a fight and with him it will not be a fair fight. He and wife are former LEO


----------



## Buckchaser (Jan 28, 2014)

John B. said:


> Sounds like I need to go hunt on the edge of this dude's property! I'm your huckleberry!


If you can can hunt without him knowing your there it's almost a guaranteed kill, but if he knows your there he does everything in his power to mess you up and it works. It's a crap shoot going to hunt it. I can get in without him knowing but it's a long walk and the worst part of that is dragging one out.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Buckchaser said:


> I have it is a waste of time... They have friends in high places



Not really - just people that are tired of them


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

What a douche bag. Bad stuff happens to people like him.


----------



## Buckchaser (Jan 28, 2014)

John B. said:


> What a douche bag. Bad stuff happens to people like him.


You would think but he has gotten away with a lot of things he should've been arrested for.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Start calling higher powers. We elect officials for a reason. If we can all start calling and emailing them every couple days something might be done about it. Give me some info of where it is going on at and I will call also. I hunt east of there so not sure of the physical address 

somewhere in a tree


----------



## Rickpcfl (Nov 12, 2013)

John B. said:


> What a douche bag. Bad stuff happens to people like him.


 Yeah, you have to think that eventually someone will retaliate - either with him there or when he is gone. He may get away with it for a while, but when reckoning day comes - he may pay a severe price.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

His luck will run out eventually. Where I maimed that deer this evening is right on the edge of a big section of private land... we got in to with the land owner last year. I told him he could deal with the 2 of us hunting it 4 or 5 times a season, or I'd let every person I know what a hot spot it is and he'll have to deal with that. He was quick to apologize.


----------



## Brandon_SPC (Nov 2, 2013)

John B. said:


> 3 or 4 pin drops. Not sure what happened. Only had about 2 inches of penetration. Story of my life.


Hey don't let it eat you up to bad. A few years ago I helped a guy track a buck that he hit square in the shoulder and only got about 4 inches of penetration. He was using the grey two blade rages. He had no blood and even brought in a dog and nothing. So I have seen it happen with rages to.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Brandon_SPC said:


> Hey don't let it eat you up to bad. A few years ago I helped a guy track a buck that he hit square in the shoulder and only got about 4 inches of penetration. He was using the grey two blade rages. He had no blood and even brought in a dog and nothing. So I have seen it happen with rages to.


I feel pretty confident the deer will live.


----------



## Hound_dog (Dec 18, 2010)

Where is the exact location of this d-bags house Andrew?


----------



## Hound_dog (Dec 18, 2010)

Never mind figured it out know who you are talking about.


----------



## Hound_dog (Dec 18, 2010)

May burning bags of dog $h!t grace his front porch! :thumbup:


----------



## Brandon_SPC (Nov 2, 2013)

John B. said:


> I feel pretty confident the deer will live.


If you want I have an extra SlickTrick if you want to give it a try.


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Good job Espo!!! Whack and stack !


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

*What the hell???*



espo16 said:


> http://vimeo.com/143466973
> 
> 
> Sent from the treestand....


Is Darius Rucker doing in a tree stand round here?

Great video, makes me want to pick up a bow again. Ya'll stack em up!


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

Buckchaser said:


> I have it is a waste of time... They have friends in high places


I hate he affects everyone's deer season just because he decided to build a house in the middle of the forest. In another life someone would have burnt his ass out. Just saying.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Day 2! I hate these stupid deer.


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

I'm up! Let the games begin!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

Just saw nice buck too far!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Go to day two Mike


Sent from the treestand....


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

K


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

